

American cities have bigger things to worry about than gentrification - hackerjam
http://grist.org/cities/american-cities-have-bigger-things-to-worry-about-than-gentrification/

======
VLM
Its an interesting article but HN focuses solely on the SV/NYC experience
which is exactly the area that the article is NOT focusing on. So this isn't
going to go over well, here.

I thought it interesting that the public policy suggestions in the article
were all stick, no carrot. All boiling down to "Ruin the suburbs and they'll
move back into the ruined cities, because given the choice of two dumps,
they'll live in the closer dump". Just being realistic, that a carrot approach
would be much more successful than a stick.

